# Ridgid Impact Driver - Learning how to use one



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I recently purchased the 18V drill/driver combo.

18-Volt Drill/Impact Driver Combo 2-Piece-R96862SB at The Home Depot

I have never used an impact driver before. I have always just gotten by with using a drill. Sometimes on real hard wood I would predrill, then back out and drive a screw with the drill.

In trying out this impact driver I am having some real difficulty.

First thing I did was to toe nail some 2x4 studs to the bottom and top plates using 2-1/2" drywall screws. The drill bit slips off the screw quite frequently. Is this because I am using philips screws and I should use better screws like square or star bits? I found that I need to apply pressure as I drive - which is what I had to do with a drill.

The impact driver comes equipped with a hex socket. However it is not magnetic or it grabs the bit, so when I point the driver down it slips off. On my regular drill I use one of these:

*Wera Stainless Rapidaptor 3888/4/1 K Universal Bit Holder for 1/4-Inch Hex Drives*










So if I put in a bit it stays. Is there some tricks I need so I can avoid dropping the bit whenever my driver is tilted downward a bit.

Last, what is the purpose of the reverse action? Back screws out?

I am sure I am not using it right so any tips and tricks would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 Never use drywall screws to do framing. There brittle and will just snap off.
#2 You say you have and impact screw driver then you show a picture of some funky adaptor not an impact drill.

An impact drill uses hex bit's about 2" long with a turned collor on them. You slide the locking collor back on the drill insert the bit, reliece the collor and it locks in place.

That bit holder is really for use in a reguler drill not an impact drill.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=13fcovtnq&sigi=12mclavr3&.crumb=cpCLpHoH11V


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

That bit holder is what I used "with my regular drill". What I meant to say was when using my regular drill I used one of those locking bit holder.

The impact driver's hex bit holder does NOT lock. May be I got a defective unit then. It is supposed to lock then?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It sure does, look closer, or better yet look at the manual.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It sure does, look closer, or better yet look at the manual.
http://www.ridgid.com/ASSETS/8580C692F440488EA1E1487DD77D1EC1/R86031_2b_Final.jpg

Se the silver collor where the bit goes. It slides back to recieve the bit, once relieced it lock on.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Not sure about your driver, since the only impact I've used is my beloved DeWalt. Maybe the collar on yours is set up differently, but on mine, inserting a bit requires nothing more than sticking it in - you don't do anything with the collar. To remove a bit, the collar pulls forward, so you can pull the collar and remove the bit in one motion, with one hand. 

Impact drivers do take some getting used to. With no tranny, no clutch, and a massive amount of available torque, the only control you have is with your trigger finger. When I first got mine, I spent a lot of time driving various screws into scrap wood to get acquainted with the tool. I suggest you do the same.

I would also recommend a good set of 'impact ready' bits in the brand of your choice. I use these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EYU5OC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01

I like this set because it has a few extra long bits, some nut setters, and a variety of the square (Robertson) and star (Torx) bits you mentioned.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

something not mentioned is the bits themselves, some bits dont lock into quick chucks, they have to have the recess for the tooth in the quick chuck to hold the bit


----------



## trailing (May 30, 2012)

you used the wrong screws to drilling the wall.


----------



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2010)

Jay 78 said:


> Not sure about your driver, since the only impact I've used is my beloved DeWalt. Maybe the collar on yours is set up differently, but on mine, inserting a bit requires nothing more than sticking it in - you don't do anything with the collar. To remove a bit, the collar pulls forward, so you can pull the collar and remove the bit in one motion, with one hand.
> 
> Impact drivers do take some getting used to. With no tranny, no clutch, and a massive amount of available torque, the only control you have is with your trigger finger. When I first got mine, I spent a lot of time driving various screws into scrap wood to get acquainted with the tool. I suggest you do the same.
> 
> ...


Just curious, which DeWalt impact do you use?


----------

